# OMG emmerdale!



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
just finished watching emmerdale and omg what a upsetting episode..poor Laural and ashley!

Had me in tears xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I cried the whole way through...absolutely heartbreaking

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont know how i sat through it, it broke my heart


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

what happened? i missed it!?


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Laurel and Ashleys baby Daniel died


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

its just so unfair!  i knew something was going to happen but not this!  I was already having a hard day but this was it.  even my dh was in tears xxx

baby daniel has died ikklesmiler


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

omg!! thats awful


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i just knew he had stopped crying too quickly and i was screaming at  the telly go check on him while they were all sitting there eating and laughing lol  WHY WOULDNT THEY LISTEN   

This is going to have a huge effect on them both and apparently their religon and marriage x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

do u, thats ashame..i thought it was done well..very good acting!  I do agree that this will effect parents or even parents to be (it did me) but i guess thats good to make people aware...but they dont know why it happened yet or if will be acase of infant death..but atleast they had a helpline at the end so they do try to offer assistence.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

you did get a sense of feeling that she shouldnt have listened to the mother in law and left him crying..which i agree with what u are saying there..hopefully they will not aim the storyline on this as i agree there should not be blame in a situation like this however they will proberely show the natural emotions someone goes through....It was just a horrid thing to happen story or truth.. xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I personally got to the bit where she ran down the stairs and I walked out the room in tears its too close to home for me ....and even the thought sends me with a lump in my throat....


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh i am so sorry hun, you just knew what was gonna come next..    xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yes i agree, those mattress etc my sil was so adamant to buy the best mattress and blankets etc and baby monitors but like u said somethings are just out of our hands.

i hope my posting about it on here hasnt offended anyone it was just pure shock and upset that i did.

Hugs to u all 

Specialmum xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh im so sorry to hear about ur friend!!  Yes i can see how mothers calling can be the last thing u need!!

good im glad i havent upset anyone...well i hope emmerdale take it very carefully and think about it!

going to bed now but i do hope u have a restful night hun, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - I'm am glad I missed it tonight. I didn't know that was going to happen.

 to everybody.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

If it helps the script writers have been working alongside the Foundation for the Study of Infant Deaths on the way they will handle this case so I don't think they will lay all the blame at Laurels door.  I think it will be handled sensitively but the fact is, that it is uncomfortable viewing but that's the reality for some people.

I didn't watch it, I knew it was coming and didn't want to and I'm not going to watch it for a few weeks.

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me either


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well i turned it off half way through i knew the storyline was coming but it did say friday + i sat there in tears until the phone rang + i turned over, such a sad storyline but i agree with Mandy when she says it is what happens in life + these programmes try to portray these such events

i have no doubt they will have done there research i only hope it is a little better than the research they have done on the surrogate storyline, that to me seemed far fetched

xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I watched it, even though I'd read in the tv mag what was coming.  I cried pretty much the whole way through.

I thought it was handled reasonably well, though thankfully I don't have any experience to compare it to.  I agree though that they have to handle it well over the next few weeks as well.  Soaps have a tendancy to drop a story after a very short time and suddenly the people involved have gotten over the event.  They can't do that.

I did think that the reaction of the other mothers was done quite well also e.g Viv wanting to sit and hold her children and not let them go.

It was an extremely uncomfortable episode to watch, as well as very emotional and would have been unbearable for anyone who had had a similar experience I think.

Tracy xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

The actors that play Ashley and Laurel are on This Morning today to talk about last nights episode.

I think the way they are showing feelings of guilt is probably realistic...I have know experience of this but I imagine trying to find any reason/explanation for why this may have happened and feeling that it must have been something that you had done.

Very hard....

xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

It was horrible to watch ................


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I sobbed loudly all the way through it. DH thought  I was a loon.... they really are from Mars!!! LOL


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrrrrrrrhhhh bless shadrack!!  

((HUGS)) xx


----------

